# 5 lber at Diamond Lake Cabins in Carrollton



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

My dad took me to his buddies pay lake on Diamond Rd. in Carrollton today. He has 3 brand new log cabins, and 2 lakes. They are stocked with hybrid bluegill, huge perch, and largemouth bass. He is starting this business due to his job being terminated at Timken. I was catching bluegill on bass jigs, almost 2 pounders, all day. It was annoying because I just wanted bass. I lost a 6 lb. bass but caught caught plenty more. My son couldn't even reel in the bluegill on his Spider Man rig because they were so large. Didn't catch a dink all day! Beautiful place, and the fishing is the best I've ever experienced anywhere. I fished free, but his prices are 20$ an hour, which is a little steep. However, I had 20 pounds of bass in one hour.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

NICE SET UP.. Looks to be well maintained and taken care of. Your right price is a little steep..But folks pay the big bucks for trophy deer. why not fish too...Can't say i ever heard of anyone doing this.Hope it works out for him. Is it catch and release ? 
That gill is unreal...Its a freak


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

The trophy gill alone are worth the price of admission ( if they are abundant at that size, which seems very possible ). Nice fish bro. The bass are nice sized as well, but holy smokes, them are some big Gills.


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

Do they have a website? PM a phone number? Sounds like my My son and wife would love that place. 

Dan


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy bluegill! Nice!


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes, it is all catch and release.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Dmuntean said:


> Yes, it is all catch and release.


Makes it even better! I might make the trip.

Can you just pay to fish only or do you have to get a cabin? I went through the site and couldnt find anything. I hope I dont have to rent out the pavilion just to fish off it.


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

I believe you can pay to fish by the hour, or by the day. You don't have to rent cabins, or pavilion


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you know if it costs anything to fish if you rent a cabin?


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

I just talked to the owner on the phone & found out some information.

Fishing is $20 per hour. It is $100 per day of fishing, that was a maximum of 8 hours.

If you rented a cabin, fishing was $80 for the day, with fishing times being from dawn until dusk.

Those prices are per person for fishing. There is also a limit on how many people can fish either of the two ponds at a single time. The smaller pond was a limit of 3-4 people, & the bigger pond was 6.

I found out that the smaller pond is 16 feet deep, with the bigger one being 35 feet deep, & that they both are only about 6 years old.

Hope that helps. The prices are rather high, I was hoping the cabin rental included fishing, then it would be perfect. I still might save for a trip down there for some trophy Gill hunting.


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info Zodiak. He is a real nice guy, and the property is beautiful.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Dmuntean said:


> Thanks for the info Zodiak. He is a real nice guy, and the property is beautiful.


No problem man. Yea he did seem like a nice guy on phone. If not this year, I will probably go down next year.

I just remembered him saying something about there is 45,000 fish in the ponds. If not 45K it was something close, I just know it was a hell of a lot. I think he said there was over 100 5-6 pound bass, & that just about every bluegill was 1-2 pounds.


----------



## luvtofish (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you have the physical address, I am from Hamilton, Ohio so not familar with up north would like to check it out. Or even if there is a website.


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

The Zodiac said:


> I just talked to the owner on the phone & found out some information.
> 
> Fishing is $20 per hour. It is $100 per day of fishing, that was a maximum of 8 hours.
> 
> ...


$80/day? Dang! Since my wife fishes with me, that pretty much rules that out!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I give this guy about 6 months before he is either out of business or adjusting his prices. With today's economy and people limiting their trips to public lakes I don't see him getting a whole lot of business. And I'll be damned if I pay $20 to fish for an hour of catch and release bluegill fishing. I can do that for free, granted I won't be catching 1 pound gills but the sizes of this guys fish just don't sell me on the cost. I'm sure he is a nice guy and all but I think his fee's are preposterous! I'd rather split the cost of a walleye or perch charter with a couple buddies and actually get to keep fish for the freezer. But to each his own I guess.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Yea $20 is definitely way to high for me... especially for catch & release(which I always do anyways), but if I ever did catch a trophy Bass or something I'd want to keep it. But yea, for c&r, $20/hour is out of control IMO. I guess if you have the money to do it though it may be worth it.


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have the money and I still wont do it, 200 bucks for me and my boy to fish all day on a pond? Money would be much better spent on a charter. Not to mention it is in Carrolton one of the hardest hit countys in the state. That kind of price wouldnt even fly in Cuyahoga or Delaware county.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

I would consider 20 a day if I could keep some..(maybe 10 or 20 gills)20 an hour for catch and release ...good luck with that ...


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

If he slashed his prices in half as far as fishing goes Im sure he'll get a lot of business. If its strictly C&R, I think his ponds might get overrun sooner or later. He should get a 3rd pond that is off limits to fish and just grow stockers there for the other two ponds.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

IMO pay lakes are for guys that cant fish haha Plenty of easy accessible bodies of water in Ohio that are open to the public. Why pay money when there are nice places all over Ohio to fish?


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

luvtofish, I sent you a private message with the website. They removed the web address in an earlier post because somebody considered it advertising.
45,000 fish sounds right because there are 10,000 large perch in each lake, huge bass from Arkansas, and the bluegill are hybrids, all 1-2 pounds. He has a lot of money wrapped up in the lakes, he said $80,000.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

Those bluegill are insane. But those prices seem like fishing for the rich. Seems like a nice place though!


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

The prices are brutal. It cost me half the cost of a cabin & fishing at his place, to rent a cabin & get a guide on Cave Run Lake.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Way too high......But atleast he has 2 ponds full of nice fish...


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

WOW! Although those are NICE fish.........there's no way in hell I'd pay that much to fish - and NOT be able to keep some (I don't keep/eat bass - just making a point). Not with all the lakes/ponds available around the area to fish in.

I definately agree - with todays economy - he'll be adjusting his prices real soon. I would think it'd be a given that if you rent a cabin - you and everyone with you, would be able to fish free. Doesn't seem like a good deal to rent a cabin and still pay $80. Or $160 if I took my son.........or $240 if I took my son AND daughter!!!! Holy crap. 

Those are some beautiful fish though.........wish him all the best.


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

You're right Skarfer, it's high. Got all my Fish Ohio's this year in an hour, just kidding... I may go back, the action was awesome. I wanted to throw some topwater and watch the blow-up's. I'll barter with him though.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

If you need company - and can get a seriously reduced rate.........give me a shout!


----------



## serioustockman (May 4, 2009)

Can you send me the website also...I agree it is very high to fish, but I would like to check it out


----------



## RIFFLE (Feb 8, 2009)

Im pretty sure i heard something about this before, it's called shooting fish in a barrel i believe.............


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

RIFFLE said:


> Im pretty sure i heard something about this before, it's called shooting fish in a barrel i believe.............


lol  Pretty damn close.

But I must say that I disagree with the one post about pay lakes being for people that can't fish. I am not here to argue or hijack this thread, but to make a point about these ponds, & pay lakes in general.

First off, every public fishing spot in Ohio is a pay lake, reservoir, pond, stream, creek, or river. Grant it the rates are a bargain basement $19 for a year of fishing on thousands of bodies of water. Also, these places have been or are stocked by ODNR, so in my opinion there are no differences between Ohio public waters & private pay waters.

The second thing I want to bring up is that although the prices are rather exorbitant, there is one single thing those high prices do to keep the fishing there great ---- it keeps fishing pressure to a bare minimum. Pay lakes may seem like shooting fish in a barrel, but that period of great fishing rarely lasts that long after word of mouth gets around of the great fishing. Even in C&R lakes this is true, as angling pressure is angling pressure no matter how many fish are stocked into a body of water, & the effects are greatly amplified in such small ponds as those at Diamond Lake & many others.

To sum it up, if i had the money right now, I would make the trip for that trophy 'Gill action before the prices get lowered & the place gets a lot of pressure. And let's face it, the prices will surely go down, because not many can afford such prices with the economy as it is, especially when the price doubles with each person you want to take fishing with you. Because who actually enjoys going on a trophy fishing trip by themselves? It's fishing sure, & that is all the reason you need to enjoy yourself, but it is always more fun to have someone to enjoy the experience with.

The only other thing I think should be permitted at Diamond Lake is that if you rent a cabin & pay for fishing, you should be permitted to fish during the night as well. If I rent a cabin, its only purpose is a place for me to pass out after I am exhausted from 20 hours of straight fishing. I just think that it would give more incentive to the fisherman to rent a cabin.

Just so everyone knows, I am not being critical of Diamond Lake. I think it looks like a great place & I plan on making a trip down there sometime, I just wish a few of those stipulations would be different is all.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

The Zodiac said:


> lol  Pretty damn close.
> 
> But I must say that I disagree with the one post about pay lakes being for people that can't fish. I am not here to argue or hijack this thread, but to make a point about these ponds, & pay lakes in general.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind, there is another pay lake a little further south from this one. Its about $150 less and you can fish the whole time you are there, even at night. And you get a jon boat with trolling motor. Bass, Stripers, brown trout, Huge blue gill and cats. Fully stocked cabins, just bring food and drink. Of course, its catch and release as well.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Someone please post a pic of a real 2 lb bluegill. I haven't seen one since fishing in Tennessee many years ago.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Well if he paid $80,000 ,it looks like it will take 4000 hours of fishing to recoup that...He will have to advertise heavily and most of his busniess would probably come from Canton..I cant fault the guy..I think its gonna be a long time before he gets his money back..I would like to go into a busniness venture like this with a few people..That way less money is spent out of pocket per person..Then you can charge less and recoup your money faster by getting more business...I guess we will hear more about this place as the weather gets warmer....


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

All Eyes said:


> Someone please post a pic of a real 2 lb bluegill. I haven't seen one since fishing in Tennessee many years ago.


they have one pretty close to that in the aquarium at long lake bait&....said it was caught this year out of north res..(this thing is big)


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

i think he would do much better if he charges 50 a day or 10 bucks an hr and free fishing with cabin rentals......as someone already mentioned, its rare for a single person to fish a pay lake, so he could count on at least 2 people every time--i do wonder how he would be able to properly manage these ponds over a period of time with c&r and so many large fish........


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

ilovetofish said:


> i think he would do much better if he charges 50 a day or 10 bucks an hr and free fishing with cabin rentals......as someone already mentioned, its rare for a single person to fish a pay lake, so he could count on at least 2 people every time--i do wonder how he would be able to properly manage these ponds over a period of time with c&r and so many large fish........


I was wandering that myself (seems like they will over populate)


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

RedJada said:


> Keep in mind, there is another pay lake a little further south from this one. Its about $150 less and you can fish the whole time you are there, even at night. And you get a jon boat with trolling motor. Bass, Stripers, brown trout, Huge blue gill and cats. Fully stocked cabins, just bring food and drink. Of course, its catch and release as well.


What's the name of said pay lake?


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

Zodiac, good points. Diamondlakecabins.com has not been open yet. He is finishing up putting jaccuzis in the cabins. He has not not had paying customers yet. He is trying to get a feel for what prices he should set. I advised him that it was high. He will find that he has to come down in price, or maybe he won't. He doesn't want a load of people there. He takes a lot of pride in his property, and his fisheries. We'll see... Check the site and call him, very nice guy..


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

ilovetofish said:


> ...i do wonder how he would be able to properly manage these ponds over a period of time with c&r and so many large fish........


A very good question.

I think that his best bet to not only keep populations from being stunted, but to also get an overall idea on fish populations ( size & numbers ), would be to electrofish. This way he could pick out exactly what fish he wants to harvest, while not harming those he wants to remain. Some might suggest an enjoyable "fish off" for him & his family & friends, but this would have the negative side effects of possibly injuring fish with hooks & the stress of being caught, that some fish just don't survive for some reason. Also, electrofishing wouldn't increase the "angling pressure" on fish that harvesting by angling would. Especially with a place with a high ratio of large fish that you don't want to harvest to smaller fish, because you will be catching & releasing many of those large fish while trying to catch the ones you want to harvest, thus adding a good deal of pressure on those fish you are keeping.

I would like to add that I think it would be very difficult for his ponds to become starved from overpopulation. If his ponds have as big of populations of those large bass, perch, & 'gills as he is saying, then that alone should keep things in check. The 5-6 pound bass will eat a large portion of those big perch & bluegills over time, not to mention the smaller perch & 'gills. Those bass will also eat plenty of 10" bass & smaller helping control their population. The perch will have a slight impact on the bass & bluegill populations, but will probably have the most impact on their own population. Those large bluegills will be devastating on the bass population, some easily capable of eating 2"-3" bass. The 'gills will also help keep their own population in check by eating plenty of the freshly hatched young.

I think that it could remain a great trophy fishery without any harvesting needed if the fish keep each other in check like they should. I think possibly over time that the bass population would dwindle because of the giant 'gills & the ponds would become a huge trophy 'gill fishery. Also, the owner feeds his fish, so that in & of itself if maintained, could keep the fish populations from becoming stunted, even with a large number of fish.


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

i wonder what kind of habitat is in there......and what about winterkills? i hope he consulted with a knowledgeable fisheries biologist before he invested in this--80 k is alot of money......but if he can keep the ecosystem in proper order, it would be a tremendous fishery. now if he would only lower the price a bit.......


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

ilovetofish said:


> i wonder what kind of habitat is in there......and what about winterkills?.......


I have no idea what kind of habitat is in the ponds, but I would think that winterkills would not be a factor considering the depth of the ponds (16 & 35 feet).


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Dmuntean said:


> He doesn't want a load of people there.


If he doesn't want a load of people there, he shouldn't have much trouble achieving that goal with his price rates. I have been comparing his rates with other place around Ohio and in Neighboring states and his rates are at a minimum 60% higher. The problem I have with his prices is the fact that it is C&R. The fact is the majority of the people who go to pay lakes are going because they are willing to pay a couple bucks to catch a nice mess of fish for the dinner table. I don't see paying such a high price just for an hour of C&R bluegill and bass fishing. But to each his own I guess. I just think the rates are absurd especially if you rent a cabin fishing should be included with the cabin rental.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree his rates are absurd, but from what I have been told he basically just opened it up for business, & hasn't been open long enough to even had any business yet. With that being said, I can understand his over-eagerness to start making back that $80K investment. Generally speaking I think business-wise it isn't a bad idea to start with a higher markup & see how the consumer responds to it. It is better to have to lower prices to get business than to start low & have to raise them later to cover costs. However, I don't think to many will respond favorably at these prices. It didn't make me load up the car.

What I don't understand is why he doesn't want a lot of people. If he invested $80K for the intent to make a profit, then this seems counter-productive. If his intent was to make a great private fishery & was in no hurry to recover his investment, then keeping rates high & keeping customers to a minimum makes sense.

I agree with you Sam, cabin rentals need the fishing included.


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't get it either Zodiac. God is great, beer is good, and people are crazy!


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

RedJada said:


> Keep in mind, there is another pay lake a little further south from this one. Its about $150 less and you can fish the whole time you are there, even at night. And you get a jon boat with trolling motor. Bass, Stripers, brown trout, Huge blue gill and cats. Fully stocked cabins, just bring food and drink. Of course, its catch and release as well.


What pay lake is this your refering to? You can pm me if you want but i would love a place to go and rent a cabin and have a great spot to fish while im there. And it would be great to get my girlfriend and her kids into a whole mess of fish.


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Seriously, if it was free fishing with cabin rental, my wife and I would be there as soon as possible!


----------



## ragingrapids (May 4, 2010)

That is one huge bluegill! lol


----------



## RIFFLE (Feb 8, 2009)

Catching these fish must be a good time for sure but for me personally i don't want a pellet fed blue-gil in my frying pan. I don't think i could respect myself mounting a fish that i caught in a pay to play lake either so if it were me i would take the pictures and enjoy the fight just like the gentleman that started this thread.
I had a neighbor in Colorado by the name of Steve Jones{of the Dow-Jones fame,lucky sperm club} he owned a nice stretch of the Blue river, a gold medal trout stream and had mechanical feeders along the river that were on timers to spew pellets into the river to fatten the trout. These trout are some of the biggest u ever saw but u always knew in the back of your head that that this was cheating and keeping one just wouldn't be the same as a wild fish. He also had guards that would follow your float down the river and make sure u didn't set a single foot on his property. I guess the pay to fish concept is great to open the door to new fisherman showing them how exciting fishing can be, hmmmmm add a jacuzzi and a cabin this could be my g-friends new favorite fishing hole......


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

The Zodiac said:


> I agree his rates are absurd, but from what I have been told he basically just opened it up for business, & hasn't been open long enough to even had any business yet. With that being said, I can understand his over-eagerness to start making back that $80K investment. Generally speaking I think business-wise it isn't a bad idea to start with a higher markup & see how the consumer responds to it. It is better to have to lower prices to get business than to start low & have to raise them later to cover costs. However, I don't think to many will respond favorably at these prices. It didn't make me load up the car.
> 
> What I don't understand is why he doesn't want a lot of people. If he invested $80K for the intent to make a profit, then this seems counter-productive. If his intent was to make a great private fishery & was in no hurry to recover his investment, then keeping rates high & keeping customers to a minimum makes sense.
> 
> I agree with you Sam, cabin rentals need the fishing included.


 I have sent two emails a week ago and haven't received a reply yet. I also noticed there is no address on the web site. But the cabins look awesome!!! If the fishing came with the cabin rental, we would go. If the fishing was half the price, we would go just to check it out. It would be nice if they could get the fishing section on the site up and running.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

The Zodiac said:


> I just talked to the owner on the phone & found out some information.
> 
> Fishing is $20 per hour. It is $100 per day of fishing, that was a maximum of 8 hours.
> 
> ...


Dmuntean, dose the owner know this is being discussed here? Just thinking if he saw this tread and added some input we might understand better. He would also see what OGF'ers think. Just a thought.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

RedJada said:


> I have sent two emails a week ago and haven't received a reply yet. I also noticed there is no address on the web site. But the cabins look awesome!!! If the fishing came with the cabin rental, we would go. If the fishing was half the price, we would go just to check it out. It would be nice if they could get the fishing section on the site up and running.


I had the same trouble at first, so that is why I just called the phone numbers provided on the site. The mobile phone is the one I talked to the owner on & will get you in contact with him for any questions you may have. And I agree, he has done a great job on those cabins.


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

RedJada said:


> Dmuntean, dose the owner know this is being discussed here? Just thinking if he saw this tread and added some input we might understand better. He would also see what OGF'ers think. Just a thought.


 was wondering this myself--could be good for business if he can be flexible.......


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

I am one of the lucky ones that have had the oppertunity to sit on a dock and catch very nice sunfish all day in a private pond (none 2 lb though,but very nice fish just the same).We could drink adault beverages legally if we chose,and did not need a licence.The bass fishing wasn't much harder,but I let my cousin and neighbor use my little boat because I prefer blulill'n.
The experience was great for about an hour (laughing cussing blah bla bl....)
but it wore off quick and was not the same as going to a publicly fished lake with real preasure and still catching nice fish (not as many).
On average it costs me about 15 bucks a trip in a local public lake (give or take ).even at that price ,I have to make a day of it .....
now for the big question... would I spend the same to fish a private stocked pond ?.............nope!!!!......It costs about 5 bucks more (in gas) ,and I can......... 
Now with that said.If one were well to do and just wanted to show they're family a good time...... why not.....


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree with what you have to say Barf.

The only real motivation for me to fish any pay lake is for trophy fish. Even though some think that it isn't the same as catching a trophy in public waters, which it isn't, but it is just about the same thing as catching a trophy in a hot spot or private pond that that rarely gets fished. I don't feel like I somehow cheated the system when I catch a big fish out of a private pond because fishing pressure is non-existent; I feel fortunate to be fishing a body of water that is still virginal, as that is a rarity.

I have pretty much kept to fishing for Largemouths all my life, but I also really enjoy panfishing with artificials. If his ponds only had bass, I don't think that I would pay to fish them. Most of us have ponds we fish that contain some huge, & unpressered largemouths. The bass caught out of my favorite pond are always from 2 - 5 pounds, with the biggest one I have caught out of it being 8.6 pounds. I am not saying there isn't smaller bass in there, but you rarely ever see any swimming around, or on the end of your hook. The one time I can remember hooking a 8" bass, I had a 3-4 pound bass eat it near shore. I always use large lures there like 10" lizards, 12" worms, & buzzbaits which might also be the cause of not catching anything smaller, but I have high hopes & dreams that this place holds the state record largemouth.

I am not bragging about this pond, but to make the point that I don't know a bass fisherman that doesn't have a pond like the one i mentioned above. And just like Barf mentioned, most of the time these places we have permission to fish are more laid back, with the options to drink legally & have a good time fishing. Plus there is usually less fishing pressure.

But, I have to say that I have very few, if any places that I know to fish that have bluegills that size. My biggest ever was a 12" bluegill that was no more than a pound, may have been a little less. I think the rarity ( at least for me ) of places to have a chance at catching a trophy 2 pound 'gill would be the thing that made me pay to fish these ponds. Hell, it appears that in one day you might be able to fill your lifetime trophy 'gill quota there.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

usually i don't get into the debate posts but I cant help myself on this one. yes getting a fishing lisence is the cheapest and there are other pay lakes but this guy has built an upper class establishment. Also the price 20 per hour, sounds steep but what other options are there out there, take your kid to the movies thats going to run you 20 per hour easy, ballgame, lake eari charter... All over or near 20 per hour and I dont know the memories you will build with the other options but going out with dad pulling in fish ohios one after another will last a lifetime. Also yes this is a fishing website and most of us know techniques to go catch fish. What about the dads out there that are clueless and just want there kids to have those memmories that we are all fortunite enough to have because we had a relitive that took us fishing at a young age. Personally i hope the guy does really well.


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

i hope the guy does well too, but im not paying his prices........


----------



## teamelite2004 (Jan 6, 2009)

Just checked out the website. I would like to know what all was done for 80k. If he had those cabins built and furnished and the ponds dredged and stocked and the pavilion built all for 80k, I'm gonna go pay him 20 bucks an hour for business classes because that's a steal.


----------



## serioustockman (May 4, 2009)

Its a beautiful property...I would be there in a second if the fishing was included with the cabin rentals


----------



## Lunker_Hunter (May 16, 2010)

teamelite2004 said:


> Just checked out the website. I would like to know what all was done for 80k. If he had those cabins built and furnished and the ponds dredged and stocked and the pavilion built all for 80k, I'm gonna go pay him 20 bucks an hour for business classes because that's a steal.


Ponds are cheap to build if you know what you're doing. My friend's dad owns an excavating business and has built countless ponds and they usually aren't very expensive at all. Maybe he got a hell of a deal on building supplies and slowly built them with help from family/friends in exchange for free fishing? never know I guess.


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi, I started this post so I'll try to clear up questions. No, the guy that owns this property doesn't read this. He doesn't even really fish??? The bass were expensive and were imported from Arkansas. They are beautiful, as you can see in the pic.. The bluegill are all imported hybrid. I caught a blugill on a 1/4 oz. bass jig???? The water is treated to be a bright blue (looks green in pics from my cell phone). It is also trated for weeds and algea.
No, doesn't seem like he wants the business. My dad called him and told him the prices were too high, he didn't seem to care. If it were me I'd be making some of my money back and advertising through word of mouth. He seems like a perfectionist and doesn't want inundated with people at his place...
link is: diamondlakecabins.com


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

If you rent a cabin can you fish as well? I don't think the prices are high at all for the cabins. If he wanted a bunch of riff-raff tearing the place up and cleaning out the ponds he'd charge motel 6 prices. If you are that concerned about fish fillets go to the grocery store or fish one of our lovely trash lined public lakes. Personally, I like the idea of catch and release only and privacy. There are plenty of places and activities more expensive than this. He is trying to build a clientele of people that appreicate quality. Many of the best private trout waters in PA charge rod prices of $20 per hour. I do agree that it is not a place to catching bragging-rights fish but I'd love to catch giant panfish in a beautiful, secluded, private place. If the fishing is included in the rental I will plan a family weekender for sure.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Fishing is EXTRA even if you rent a cottage. It is a beautiful looking place.


I personally would rather spend it on a charter from a captain that helps sponsor this site.


----------

